# Are my bindings too small?



## Coling (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Coling (Dec 12, 2019)

Getting back on the board after bunch of years off. Got some new equipment. Are my bindings too small. Got heel chip maxed out


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Just go ride!


----------

